# Mscomm32.ocx



## bastiglasl (28. November 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab in einer Programmierung die VB6 Komponente MSCOMM32.OCX verwendet. Bei mir am System läufts wunderbar. Möchte ich mein Progrämmchen an einem anderen (nicht Entwicklungsrechner) laufen lassen, so kommt die Meldung 
'Laufzeitfehler -2147221230
Sie bestitzen keine Liznenz zum Verwenden dieser Klasse"

?

Woher bekomm ich eine solche Lizenz bzw. was soll ich denn da tun? Die MSCOMM32.OCX  ist eine Standard-Komponente von Microsoft....


----------



## MFC openGL (28. November 2005)

Falsches Forum... du befindest dich in .NET

http://www.tutorials.de/forum87

da wärst du richtig 

Gruss

MFC OpenGL


----------

